# Plattflasche



## Road Dog (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is the other part of my Secret Santa gift from Melinda. It is a Flask and is Bavarian. The flower on the flask is Edelweiss. Very Kool Flask and is pretty photogenic as well.


----------



## surfaceone (Jan 23, 2012)

That Melinda, boy,

 She really knows her way around a nice Plattflasche! Thanks for the great photo.


----------

